# birth control pills...fertility?



## unkn0wn (Jan 5, 2009)

has anyone ever taken yaz and had children afterwards?
is it true that birth control pills make you sterile?


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 5, 2009)

If contraceptive pills made women sterile...then I think we'd know about it by now! Where did you get that idea from??


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 5, 2009)

i am 100% they do not make you steril.. what scares me more are the stories of the people getting pregnant while on birth control.


----------



## unkn0wn (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_If contraceptive pills made women sterile...then I think we'd know about it by now! Where did you get that idea from??_

 
i've heard it a lot before from different people. i agree with you though, i'm sure we would know by now.


----------



## nursee81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Its NOT true at all some people get pregnant right away and some it may take a few months. B/c the effects of the pill to are still in your system. I got pregnant the same moth I went off of the pill.


----------



## lyttleravyn (Jan 5, 2009)

As far as I know, birth control doesn't make you sterile. Some birth control is technically 'tricking' your body into thinking its pregnant so it doesn't send eggs out to be fertilized. Most forms are not even 100% efficient (I know, I got pregnant while on the pill!). 

If you want to get pregnant and stop using any form of birth control, it will depend on your body when that will happen. You may be able to conceive right after stopping, other women might not be able to for a few weeks.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 5, 2009)

I think it's pretty ignorant to say that birth control has never caused infertility [I'm not saying that you said that, just a general statement], but I don't think it's a common occurrence. 

I DO, however, believe that birth control is the cause of a lot of cancers and other ailments in women.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 5, 2009)

Contraceptive pills are _supposed_ to cause temporary sterility but they aren't 100% guaranteed to achieve that.  They do not cause long term sterility so once you stop taking them and they have worked out of your system you should be as reproductively capable as you were before you started.

I presume you are talking about Yasmin.  This includes a synthetic progestogen (drospirenone) which has anti androgenic properties.  It isn't known to cause sterility.

You can get the full lowdown on Yasmin here

If you are worried about Yasmin go and talk to your prescriber.


----------



## minni4bebe (Jan 5, 2009)

i got PREGNANT on BC but trust me, it does not make you infertile. You're actually able to begin trying to concieve almost as soon as you get off it.


----------



## Iffath (Jan 8, 2009)

Female oral contraceptives or birth control pills contain various forms of synthetic (man-made) hormones such as estrodial and progesterones, both female hormones that regulate the female ovulatory (monthly period) cycle. 

When we take birth control pills, we change the lining of the mucosa which can be thick and thin during the female cycle. Thick mucosa will prevent bacteria, and off course sperm from entering the reproductive tract. Thin mucous will allow sperm to enter the reproductive tract.  Furthermore, there are some other physiological changes that occur due to these hormones and prevent pregnancy through other mechanisms. 

Basically birth control pills prevent pregnancies, but are not 100% effective.  For example, if a female takes antibiotics, or has diarrhea, then the birth control will not be properly absorbed by the intestinal tract. Not enough estrogen means risk of pregnancy. Eating grapefruit will also prevent absorption of various drugs. 

Birth control pills will also NOT PREVENT infection from sexually transmitted diseases such as HIV/AIDS, gonorrhea, Human papilloma viruses, and other diseases.  

It is recommended that one should use condoms in addition to birth control!

Birth control pills are associated with lower rates of ovarian cancer, but can also be associated with increased risk of breast cancer, especially in smokers, women with the BRCA1 genetic mutation, and other risk factors. 

Birth control pills have not been associated with infertility, however, long term effects on the body are unclear and have not been fully investigated. 

Birth control pills are associated with increased risk of embolism (blot clots). 

It is recommended that women not use birth control pills for more than 8 years consecutively!

This is because it increases adverse health risks. For example, estrogen replacement therapy when taken for long continuous duration, is associated with increased risk of breast cancer.  Furthermore, as mentioned earlier, estrogens are associated with embolism (blot clots). 

Hope that helps.


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 8, 2009)

Interesting, I didn't know that more than 8 years is bad.  Why is it bad?  I just completed 6 straight years, starting on my 7th...


----------



## Dr. Chaos (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm surprised by that too, I wonder what women who are married and already had their children do for birth control...


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 8, 2009)

If you have had children, IUDs are a popular choice.  I am not sure you can get one without having been pregnant before, though.

IUDs kinda scare me, I had to work up a lot of infected ones when I was on genital cultures at work.  Yuck!


----------



## thestarsfall (Jan 8, 2009)

If you're done having kids then you could have a more permanent form of birth control (tubal ligation?) or you can have a IUD put in after you give birth to your last kid....

Or if you have kids later in life you could just go back on the pill until menopause?


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 9, 2009)

I think if you're mid 30s or older they try to avoid the pill since it increases complications.  

I know, make your husband cut his tubes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It's reversible and rather simple, vs. it on a female!


----------



## thestarsfall (Jan 9, 2009)

One of my old roommate's mom apparently had a hysterectomy when she was done having kids...so you have the added benefit of no more periods...heh.  

But yeah, I would just get my (future) husband to have a vasectomy....but he probably wouldn't go for that cuz he wants more kids than me.


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Jan 10, 2009)

Great topic. I just stopped my birth control pill and was wondering the same thing. I've been on it for 8 years and now I'm ready to start a family. =)


----------



## saiababy (Jan 16, 2009)

I have heard from a few sources that is in fact linked to male infertility.  I have heard HORRIBLE things about the ring though.  Here is a good link that talks about the history of bc and present day risks! Check it out Modern Birth Control: Blessing or Barbarism?.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *unkn0wn* 

 
_has anyone ever taken yaz and had children afterwards?
is it true that birth control pills make you sterile?_

 
they don't make you sterile but some can delay pregnancies. i was on depo for almost two years and the doctor told me that it might delay a pregnancy. i wasn't trying to have kids and wasn't too worried about it. but no, they dont make you sterile. depending on the woman's body and/or the b.c. she was taking at the most it can just delay it for a while.


----------



## lara (Jan 16, 2009)

Saiababy, that's an _extremely_ biased source you've linked to.

For clear, unbiased advice about your options for birth control including any possible risks, make an appointment at your local Planned Parenthood, with your GP or with your gyn. Any answers you get from them will be tailored to your personal needs, health status - birth control is not something that you should be consulting Dr Internet about.

And for the record, no, hormonal birth control cannot make you infertile.


----------



## Iffath (Jan 17, 2009)

I am slightly against non-medical related hysterectomies (removal of the womb/uterus for non-medical reasons).
First, it is a major surgery, and all surgeries have risk.  Secondly, there are major side effects. Did you know that the womb/uterus responds to various hormones, and cells lining the uterus also secrete hormones? 

Here is what our Teratology professor told us in a lecture: 
 In the bad old days, contraception was difficult, and a particular group of women (we will not mention their career choice), had to make a living and  had asked their physicians to remove their uterus so that they would not bring children into the world. The truth is, they suffered many side effects after the procedure, and hormonal imbalances (remember this is when synthetic hormones were still not mass-produced).  The physicians monitored the women carefully (for research and learning purposes).  The women had many unwanted side effects. 

Some women who have uterine cancers need to remove their uterus and some associated organs, thus it may be a necessary surgery.... I totally support this. 

Just a thought I wanted to share.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_If you have had children, IUDs are a popular choice.  I am not sure you can get one without having been pregnant before, though.

IUDs kinda scare me, I had to work up a lot of infected ones when I was on genital cultures at work.  Yuck!_

 
I'm pretty positive that IUDs are only recommended to woman who have had at least one child. I remember asking my gyna what birth control options where out there and she had mentioned the IUD but then went on to say that I wouldn't be an eligible candidate since I've never had a baby yet. But my friend who has already had a baby was able to choose that as a form of bc. I think that they tend to only give it to woman who have had a baby because it has something to do with the fact that either the opening of the uterus or the uterus itself is much larger and is able to have an IUD fitted in much easier than a woman who has never been pregnant.

I dont plan on having kids for while and not sure if I'm really ever going to have them so I'm probably going to be on bc for a while and I do get scared thinking about how it might effect my body in the long run. 

I do agree that for couples who have had all the kids they want and want to avoid hormonal bc or condom use its best for the man to just get a vasectomy. It's a whole lot safer and theirs less risks associated with it than with a woman getting a hysterectomy. I think a friend of mines mentioned last year her mother had gotten one because she was simply getting sick of getting periods. She didn't mention any medical necessary reasons to why her mom had gotten it. No offense but I'd rather keep my lady parts if theres nothing wrong with them.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jan 26, 2009)

I am very anti birth control pill..  and before anyone tries to jump on me for saying this.. *its my bloody opinion!  *
I have never been on birth control nor will I ever use birth control.  All  I have to say is.. investigate, investigate, investigate.  Educate yourself on any man made product that you are going to take and is going to manipulate your body.  and don't just read facts on the pill from the manufactuers.  Read doctor reviews etc.
And I am sure in the end... each and every body reacts to the pill in a different way.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 26, 2009)

ClaireAvril: I am just curious and not trying to be rude or anything as to why your against the bc pill?

I just want to hear all aspects of this, like I said just curious.


----------



## Kitt3n (Jan 26, 2009)

I have been on birth control since I was 17 (now 26).  I have never had any problems taking it, in fact I don't take it to just prevent pregnancy but mainly for health reasons.  Without it I have, for the most part, really long, irregular and extremely heavy periods with severe pain.  I am down for the count with terrible pain that brings me to tears and forces me into the fetal position for several days.  With the pill I have normal periods and little to no pain, only some discomfort.  I don't know what I would do without it.


----------



## joey444 (Jan 26, 2009)

I took Yasmin for 7 years and the same month I stopped taking them, I got pregnant.  Unfortunately, it resulted in a miscarriage at eight weeks and I do strongly believe that it was because my hormones weren't back to normal.  Doctors suggest that you stop taking the pill at least 3 months before trying to get pregnant so that your body can go back into its normal cycle and normal hormone levels.  With my oldest daughter, I was off the pill for almost a good year before I got pregnant but I got pregnant within two months of us "trying".  With my second daughter, I was on Yaz since I stopped breastfeeding my oldest at six months and stopped taking it probably six months or so before we started trying for our second and I got pregnant right away also.  

Based on my experience, I don't think the pill makes you sterile or delay pregnancy.  I'm sure there have been instances of infertility but I don't think it's the norm.  In regards to the time it takes for someone to get pregnant, that all depends on sooo many factors from both the man and the woman, that it's impossible to blame it on the pill.


----------



## lara (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_I'm pretty positive that IUDs are only recommended to woman who have had at least one child._

 
I have an IUD and I definitely haven't spawned.

It really depends on the GYN as to whether they'll insert it or not. There's no major physical reason why a nulliparous woman can't have an IUD inserted.


----------



## KristyVictoria (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_I have an IUD and I definitely haven't spawned.

It really depends on the GYN as to whether they'll insert it or not. There's no major physical reason why a nulliparous woman can't have an IUD inserted._

 
The reasons that I have been given by various gynecologists as to why they will not give IUDs have been:

1. If you have not had your cervix opened before, whether it via birth or abortion, it may be extremely painful and make you hate them.
2. If they deem you not of the age to be capable of a monogamous sexual relationship, because STDs are more likely to spread to the uterus which can cause infertility when you have an IUD.
3. They are somewhat expensive and a usually long term option - it's best if you are pretty positive you want to get 5 years of use out of your $500 IUD before you get it.


----------



## KristyVictoria (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Iffath* 

 
_I am slightly against non-medical related hysterectomies (removal of the womb/uterus for non-medical reasons).
First, it is a major surgery, and all surgeries have risk.  Secondly, there are major side effects. Did you know that the womb/uterus responds to various hormones, and cells lining the uterus also secrete hormones? _

 

Woah! There is NO reason a hysterectomy should EVER be performed for non-medical reasons. Also, the word hysterectomy does not mean removal of the uterus for non medical reasons - it only means removal of the uterus. Reasoning does not come into play here. 

Ovulation can be completely stopped without ever having to perform a procedure on the uterus, let alone remove it. 

Women require hormones for many essential bodily functions, and oophorectomy (removal of the ovaries, the main part of your body that produces estrogen) is a very serious procedure that is also not performed for birth control.

Tubal ligation, or getting your tubes tied, is a way to prevent pregnancy without any organ removal whatsoever.


----------



## lara (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KristyVictoria* 

 
_3. They are somewhat expensive and a usually long term option - it's best if you are pretty positive you want to get 5 years of use out of *your $500 IUD* before you get it._

 
Holy Jesus.

Here they're $15 for a basic copper/plastic IUD and $22 for a Mirena. I paid for the Mirena and it was $35 for the Gyn to insert it.


----------



## KristyVictoria (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Holy Jesus.

Here they're $15 for a basic copper/plastic IUD and $22 for a Mirena. I paid for the Mirena and it was $35 for the Gyn to insert it._

 
Yes, capitalism and medicine mix in a very unfortunate way in the US. :/


----------



## perfecttenn (Aug 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *unkn0wn* 

 
_has anyone ever taken yaz and had children afterwards?
is it true that birth control pills make you sterile?_

 
As far as I know, BC does not effect fertility, however fertility can be based on several factors when it come to BC.  If you have a semi-permanent or permanent form of BC in place, such as an IUD or have had a Tubal Ligation, they can effect your fertility, hence why they are labeled semi-permanent or permanent forms of BC.  If you are taking BC pills, they should not have a significant affect on your fertility, unless you have other biological issues going on with your body.  This is why it is important to discuss w/ your dr. the best, safest, and most effective form of BC for you.


----------



## slowdownbaby (Aug 24, 2009)

It doesn't make you sterile, and if you're taking a higher dose pill it can give you some liver problems. My mom was taking the pill when she made me ahaha


----------



## Moofy (Aug 25, 2009)

I've been on the combined pill for two years, having recently switched to the mini pill. I have never been and have never attempted to get pregnant, so I have nothing to compare my fertility (or lack thereof!) to. However, I will say that I have never heard of sterility as a risk of the pill. It will take time for some people's cycles and hormone levels to return to normal after coming off the pill - perhaps that's what you mean? But of course this varies for everyone, some are back to 'normal' as such, within a very short space of time. 

If you are worried about infertility as a result of taking the pill, maybe the contraceptive implant would be a good choice? It is said that all hormones from the implant leave the body within days of being removed. However, I know little about the implant itself and its other positives and negatives, but it is something to consider if possible infertility is a worry for you.


----------

